# Canon EVIL (EIS)



## Cire (Sep 10, 2010)

Electro Image System (EIS)

sensor : CMOS 18mmx12mm (2X) 22MP back-illuminated CMOS (5760x3840)

continuous shooting : 22MP - 6fps / 5.5MP - 20fps

movie clips :1920x1080 30p/24p/25p

ISO : 100-6400

Expansion options : 25 - 25600

KIT - 12-75 f2.8-4.0 IS Macro (1:2) & 75-300 f3.5-5.6 IS

新功能 : 像素合併採樣功能，高 ISO 畫質很好
新錄影功能: 3 倍像素合成功能，可以把 9 個像素點合成為一個顯像點
支援 EF 鏡頭轉接 AF (焦長一樣 2X)
dual SD,dual push-button
touches controls the screen

EIS lens (2011) - 

5mm f4.0 fisheye
8-25mm f4.0 
14mm f2.0 
25mm f1.2
45mm f1.5
60mm f2.0 Macro

目前知道..EIS 系統不會有任何比 100mm 長的鏡頭..

2010 年初已經展開內部測試
2011 Q1 公布並量產

Taiwan / Chinese (traditional)
http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=244&t=1749546&last=22287751


----------



## Cire (Sep 10, 2010)

Canon内部已经明确命名正在研发的EVIL相机为EIS系列相机，并配套开发系列EIS镜头。
EIS是英文“Electro Image System"的缩写，以区别于“Electro Optical System"（EOS），是专注于摄影摄像一体化的系列相机。

首款EIS 60相机将采用Canon最新开发的2200万象素小尺寸背照式CMOS，传感器尺寸正好是全幅的1/4，即18mmX12mm，相对135的镜头系数为1：2，图像分辨率达到惊人的5760*3840，首发的配套镜头为12-75/2.8-4 IS macro（通过按钮可切换为1:2放大倍率，相当于全幅1:1）和75-300/3.5-5.6 IS。均为可伸缩镜头。
该机全象素连拍速度为6张/s，550万象素连拍速度最高为20张/s，新设计的CMOS支持象素合并采样技术，550万象素采样时可以获得极佳的高感光度效果，iso 6400达到实用水平。
视频采样支持1920*1080/30P/24P/25P，视频采样采用三倍象素融合技术，每九个点融合为一个采样点，由于获得硬件直接支持，所以速度很快，视频效果超越以往相机。
全像素采样原生ISO为100，合并象素和视频模式的原生ISO为400。合并象素支持2*2和3*3合并。
ISO支持100-6400，扩展模式支持25、50和12800、25600
Canon将为EIS相机推出一系列镜头，已知的列入研发计划的镜头包括5mm/4鱼眼镜头、8-25mm/4广角变焦镜头，14mm/2饼干头、25mm/1.2饼干头、45mm/1.5准饼干头、65mm/2.0 Macro（1:1，相当于全幅2:1）
Canon同期推出EF-EIS转接环，支持转接EF镜头并可以自动对焦，所以Canon短期内不会推出超过100mm的EIS长焦镜头。
EIS系列相机设计为双SD存储卡、双快门按钮，分别用于存储视频和照片，支持视频拍摄过程中不影像视频采集而随时采集静止照片，视频和照片采用不同的按钮。

China / Chinese (simplified)
http://pp.520dc.com/space.php?uid=56&do=thread&id=3021


----------



## LukeS (Sep 10, 2010)

Cire said:


> sensor : CMOS 18mmx12mm (2X) 22MP back-illuminated CMOS (5760x3840)



That is basically the same size as a four thirds sensor just in a 3:2 ratio. I think we were all hoping for a larger APS-C sensor in a evil camera. It will be interesting to see what this turns out to be, I am sure it will be pretty cool either way.


----------



## LukeS (Sep 10, 2010)

Google translated:
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mobile01.com%2Ftopicdetail.php%3Ff%3D244%26t%3D1749546%26last%3D22287751


> Electro Optical System
> 
> CMOS Size 18mmx12mm (APS-C than the small ... APS-C is 23.6x15.7), the equivalent focal length is 2X (similar to the 4 / three but it is 3:2)
> 
> ...




http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://pp.520dc.com/space.php%3Fuid%3D56%26do%3Dthread%26id%3D3021&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhhyp0KmfQ81QC0teI39VGnRvxTqog


> Canon launch of the second quarter of next year, EVIL cameras for the EIS series camera and lens supporting development series EIS
> 
> Heat 9 Eagle 2010-09-09 17:02
> Canon has clearly named being developed within the EVIL camera as the EIS series cameras, and supporting the development series of EIS lens.
> ...


----------



## hmmm (Sep 11, 2010)

This EIS stuff deserves to be moved to the home page as a new rumor-news item.

Anyway, the 18 x 12 sensor is 216 sq mm. The Aps-c is 22.2x14.8 (329 sq mm), 4-3ds format is 17.3 x13 (225 sq mm) (sourced from wikipedia). So the sensor area is in line with 4-3ds, 96% of the image area. For comparison, a G11 S95 1/1.7 sensor is only 7.6 x 5.7 (43 sq mm).

22 MP seems ridiculous at first, but it is lower in pixel density than the 15MP G9, or even the current crop of S90-95 and G11-12 cameras. Having a mode that bins 4 pixels at a time gets you to the 5.5 MP mode they're talking about. I would imagine that would improve low light performance as well as burst.

I think it's safe to say all the lenses they are talking about will not appear at once.

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## MintMark (Sep 11, 2010)

It is interesting, but obviously there are so many open questions...


----------



## RichT (Sep 12, 2010)

Very interesting, I wonder how they would implement both a 2x2 and 3x3 binning mode on a Bayer sensor?


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 13, 2010)

Very interesting developement. I can use a small camera with reach from 24-600mm and option to use EF lenses through the EF-EIS converter.


----------



## Brick (Sep 13, 2010)

the first post is here: http://forum.xitek.com/showthread.php?threadid=782342&pagenumber=1

this poster is a umors-maker and untrustworthy, he've posted at least 10 post but none is ture

in Chinese forum, on one believe this called EIS-60


----------



## backshot_especiale (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me, I'm not interested in zooms for this kind of system, put it in a rangefinder style body, give it a short mount distance so I can put my old lenses on with an adapter and make the first party lenses great. Then I'll get this over a GF2.


----------



## earthrise (Sep 13, 2010)

Reading through all the google translated post it doesn't sound like a rumor so much as speculation on part of the original poster. Think he's saying Canon have this tech and that tech, and therefore he's speculating they could do this.

Would be nice though


----------



## ms (Sep 13, 2010)

ugh... why can't any of the main stream manufacturers build an FF EVIL? I know about the offset microlens issue but I'm sure Canon could handle that and they'd be the only ones outside of Leica to produce such a camera (and if you give it a big beautiful EV you enable things like macro and tele which you can't do with RF... nevermind the video that canon would obviously throw in).


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 13, 2010)

Waw. The "biscuit heads" is this year's new "JPEG anger quality of photometry". ;D


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 13, 2010)

The new Pi Sheti:






  

I hope it retains the DiGIC4 "phantom processor".



> "the optical fiber the subtle difference, photographs a more splendid
> phantom"
> 
> "DIGIC 4 digit phantom processor"
> ...


----------



## JLN (Sep 14, 2010)

22mp 2x crop factor sensor? doesn't sound particularly likely, and if its true then no thanks.

Secondly I was hoping for EF (and at the very least ef-s) mount compatability, I want to be able to use my existing lenses. 

If i have to purchase a new set of lenses just for this camera, then whats the point of waiting for the canon offering aside from brand loyalty (pfft).


----------



## LukeS (Sep 14, 2010)

JLN said:


> 22mp 2x crop factor sensor? doesn't sound particularly likely, and if its true then no thanks.
> 
> Secondly I was hoping for EF (and at the very least ef-s) mount compatability, I want to be able to use my existing lenses.
> 
> If i have to purchase a new set of lenses just for this camera, then whats the point of waiting for the canon offering aside from brand loyalty (pfft).



You will have to purchase new lens for any EVIL, they do not have a mirror, are much smaller, and have a smaller distance from sensor to lens mount. It says in the write up that they sell an mount adapter to use EF & EF-S lenses.

The thing is if the sensor size in this rumor is real then it has the same image circle as micro 4:3 camera and should use micro 4:3 lenses which there are a good amount on the market already. If canon makes a evil camera with basically the same sensor size of a 4:3 they will be facing stiff competition for other 4:3 manufactures who have a lot more lenses to choose from and even have sensor that have native support for 3:2. If they made an evil with a APS-C sensor they would be in a class of their own and could justify the non 4:3 compatible lens mount.


----------



## kubelik (Sep 15, 2010)

it seems silly for canon to suddenly go to a fourth sensor size when a couple of things have been demonstrated already:

1. Leica showed you can cram a FF sensor into a mirror-less body without getting crazy vignetting
2. Sony showed you can cram an APS-C sensor into a mirror-less body and actually get something smaller than a 4/3s system

why would Canon go out of their way to make their R+D process more difficult by stooping to a 4/3 sensor, when they have a great APS-C sensor to stick in the thing? if they did go with 4/3s, they would have little competitive advantage over the 4/3 manufacturers, and would be behind the curve when it comes to competing with Sony. Canon's made clear a few times that they regard Sony as a serious threat and are as interested in matching up well against Sony as they are interested in matching up against Nikon, maybe even more so.

I don't doubt Canon is pursuing an EVIL-cam and I'm stoked for something I can use as a back-up body, but I call major BS on this spec list.

in terms of what I'd like to see?

15-18 MP APS-C sensor
slightly larger and more robust form factor than Sony NEX series
adapters that allow AF with EF and EF-S glass (at the minimum with EF-S glass)
the sweet new screen from the t2i (which is mind-blowing, I thought my screen on the 5D2 looked good but it looks crude and smeared compared to the t2i's)
anywhere from 3-6 fps
pop-up flash, and hotshoe mount as well

would this thing have to be phase-detect or can we still shove a traditional AF system into it? 9 cross points would be sweet


----------

